# Deputy sheriff kills school gunman - ZERO coverage in MSM



## Guest

Remember seeing this in the lamestream media? Me neither, because no one was harmed except the gunman, and this highlights the effectiveness of police officers in schools, as suggested by the National Rifle Association.

*Police officers kill gunman at Sullivan Central*

Approximately a year after training at Sullivan Central for just such a scenario - and even within the same area of the high school - deputies shot and killed a gunman on Monday morning.

Read more: http://www.timesnews.net/article.php?id=9025899


----------



## pahapoika

but the main stream media does not have a agenda..............................right !


----------



## Guest

Is not like the main stream media manipulates, manufactures, chooses the ignore the facts, or impose their own bias ideas unto others


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Not covered because the bad guy (mentally ill bad guy!) lost. Nice shooting, good job all around-guess that active shooter crap DOES work.


----------



## adroitcuffs

Also notice that the comment section is devoid of the usual cop-hating drivel.


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> Remember seeing this in the lamestream media? Me neither, because no one was harmed except the gunman, and this highlights the effectiveness of police officers in schools, as suggested by the National Rifle Association.
> 
> *Police officers kill gunman at Sullivan Central*
> 
> Approximately a year after training at Sullivan Central for just such a scenario - and even within the same area of the high school - deputies shot and killed a gunman on Monday morning.
> 
> Read more: http://www.timesnews.net/article.php?id=9025899


It is from 2010 so I can kinda see why it is not mentioned now. However it does prove a Good Guy with a gun stops a Bad Guy with a gun and would be worth mention today.


----------



## officerbob

Good work by the Deputy. I am glad to see there are still some people that care about keeping our kids safe.


----------

